# "Failed" panorama



## limr (Jun 22, 2021)

So, Buzz and I drove up to Burlington, VT today. We decided to drive along the west side of Lake Champlain to Plattsburgh, NY, then cross over on the ferry. I didn't feel like digging my 'real' camera out, so I took a few cell phone snaps. Here was our general view:










Pretty, eh?

Then I tried to do a panorama. Apparently, my phone didn't like that I wanted to do the pano in landscape so it waffled and complained, and then decided to just stop capturing. This was the result and I thought it was suuuuper cool! 





Decided to play with it a little and came up with this edit:


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 22, 2021)

...happy little accidents😋


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2021)

See?!?!?  The earth IS round!!!!!!!


----------



## Original katomi (Jun 23, 2021)

Cool as my G kids would say


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 23, 2021)

Inside the curve


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 23, 2021)

This is what happens to your eyes when you read to many essays.  What curves?  The images look fine.  Nice photo set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 23, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Inside the curve


Who knew you could surf in VT/Ny?🤗


----------



## jeffashman (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice! Did you say you took that on Rama?


----------



## snowbear (Jun 23, 2021)

Half pipe for a surf board.


----------



## limr (Jun 23, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice! Did you say you took that on Rama?



Yup, I had it in panorama mode on a Google Pixel. Not sure but it seems to be working differently from normal. I think the last update somehow "upgraded" the camera app or something. Meh, it's not like I use it very often.


----------

